# Thermostat recomendations for hybrid Gas/electric heatpump?



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The HD is the better stat. Either will work fine with your system.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

Installed both, like both, own the vision Pro. The prestige can do more, but for the money............


----------



## djgrant (May 12, 2011)

*Do these support shutting off the heat pump when auxiliary heat is on?*

Do either of these thermostats support shutting off the heat pump when the 2nd stage gas furnace is on? Looking at the manual, it doesn't look like they do. I have the VisionPro TH8320 right now and it doesn't do this, which is a huge problem as the furnace and heat pump/compressor running at the same time causes the pressure in the heat pump pipes to go too high (we believe this is what caused a leak last year... $1200 in damage). Right now I've just configured the furnace as EM (emergency heat), and so there is no Auxiliary heat. This is not acceptable though because the heat pump can't bring the temperature in the house quite high enough to be comfortable. Anyways, I need a thermostat that can switchover to auxiliary heat when required, but shut off the heat pump so that the two aren't running at the same time.

drnick5: you may want to look into this... do you have a indoor coil that is right next to the gas furnace and sitting on the hot side rather than the cold side? This is a problem. Read this page: http://www.refrigerationbasics.com/1024x768/heat_pumps2.htm. He doesn't mention the damage this can cause, but just mentions how it doesn't make sense to have them both running at the same time.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

.......


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The TH8320 shuts off the heat pump when the gas furnace comes on. if its been set up right. Yours isn't set up right if its allowing both to run. Other then during defrost.

Both the IAQ and HD shut off the heat pump when they call for the gas furnace to run, when they are set up right.


----------



## djgrant (May 12, 2011)

beenthere said:


> The TH8320 shuts off the heat pump when the gas furnace comes on. if its been set up right. Yours isn't set up right if its allowing both to run. Other then during defrost.


Thanks beenthere 

I guess I might as well hijack this thread. Maybe this is useful to the OP as well...

I have mine set up as follows:

E - emergency - connected to gas furnace right now
Aux - auxiliary - was connected to gas furnace, not anymore
O/B - changeover valve - connected to heat pump
Y - compressor - connected to heat pump
G - fan - connected to gas furnace

There is a note about "Install field jumper between Aux and E terminals if there is no emergency heat relay." The Aux and E terminals have never been jumpered before.

When I had Aux connected to furnace (original installer had done this), the furnace would come on when necessary but the heat pump would be on as well. How do get the heat pump to shut off? The repair person changed the wiring as a safety measure for now, so that the E connects to the furnace. So now the furnace never goes on unless I switch to EM mode manually. This was done to prevent another burst in the pipes due to high pressure.

The two options in the thermostat's control that I don't really understand are options 200 (auxiliary heat) and 210 (external fossil fuel kit). 210 seems simple enough, since I don't have an outdoor temperature sensor it has to be set to 1. But 200 just says "electrical backup heat (1)" or "fossil fuel backup heat (0)". I understand what electrical and fossil fuel means, but how does that affect the operation?

Then there is options 350 and 360. These set lock-out temperatures. Again, not really what I need exactly (I don't think).

Another option I guess is "System type". I'm pretty sure mine is set to "2 heat/1 cool heat pump (with aux. heat)". Other possibilities are "2 heat/1 cool multistage conventional". I don't really know what that means. But I don't have a multistage furnace, if that's what that means...

Any help on configuring TH8320 to shut off heat pump while auxiliary (gas furnace) is on?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

200 set to 1
210 set to 0

Need the outdoor sensor, its 20 bucks or so.

Some of the older models, you could get a way without the outdoor sensor.


----------



## djgrant (May 12, 2011)

beenthere said:


> 200 set to 1
> 210 set to 0
> 
> Need the outdoor sensor, its 20 bucks or so.
> ...


Option 210: External fossil fuel kit:
1 External fossil fuel kit controls backup heat
0 Thermostat controls backup heat (outdoor sensor required)

Oh crap, I think I get it now!!! When set to 1 it assumes that there is one of those fancy "fossil fuel kits" installed and so it assumes that the fossil fuel kit will handle the shutting off/on of the backup heat and the heat pump. I don't have a fossil fuel kit, so that doesn't make sense to use that option...so is that why I'm getting weird behaviour?

So if I set it to 0, it will energize Aux but not the compresor (Y)? Why does this option require the outdoor sensor? What does the exterior temperature matter?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Outside temp is required to st lock out temps for heat pump and gas furnace.


----------



## djgrant (May 12, 2011)

beenthere said:


> Outside temp is required to st lock out temps for heat pump and gas furnace.


Right, but why do I need to set lock-out temps just to prevent the auxiliary heat from running at the same time as the compressor?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

djgrant said:


> Right, but why do I need to set lock-out temps just to prevent the auxiliary heat from running at the same time as the compressor?


You don't, at least on the older versions of the TH8320. However, at 50° outside if you raise your indoor temp by 2 degrees, it will bring on the furnace, which cost more to operate, unless you have the outdoor sensor and set up the lock outs.

I seldom use that model anymore, since the IAQ isn't that much more money, and has much better control of dual fuel systems.


----------



## djgrant (May 12, 2011)

beenthere said:


> You don't, at least on the older versions of the TH8320. However, at 50° outside if you raise your indoor temp by 2 degrees, it will bring on the furnace, which cost more to operate, unless you have the outdoor sensor and set up the lock outs.
> 
> I seldom use that model anymore, since the IAQ isn't that much more money, and has much better control of dual fuel systems.


So if I understand you correctly, if I have setting 210 set to 0 as you said, then the heat pump will shut off when the furnace goes on, regardless of whether or not I have set any lockout on setting 350, but assuming I have installed the outdoor sensor.

It sort of makes sense I guess. The behaviour of the lockout for fossil fuel (setting 350) says: "Heat Pump Temperature Lockout (with fossil-fuel backup): If the thermostat is installed with an optional outdoor sensor, you can select a compressor lockout temperature (Function 0350). When the outdoor temperature is below the lockout temperature, only the auxiliary heat operates. When the outdoor temperature is above the lockout temperature, only the compressor operates."
So in this lockout temp situation, there is an interlock between the two and only one is allowed to operate at a time. And then if I set the 350 lockout setting to off, there is no lockout temperature, but they still operate in the mutually exclusive way. Am I getting this right?

Thanks.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep, your getting it now.


----------



## djgrant (May 12, 2011)

It's so confusing because in one case it implies a fossil fuel kit is required, and the other implies an outdoor temp sensor is required. I have neither, although the "outdoor sensor" option seems more sensible (assuming I install a sensor)... it would be nice if Honeywell explained what exactly each option did, or if they had a flow chart explaining the algorithm that the device is running.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

LOL... making it simple is not Honeywell's style when it comes to thermostat instructions.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

Àcually its not Honeywell that is at fault. Remember you have a thermostat that was designed for pro use only. A pro should know those things and know how to set the thermostat up correctly. The thermostat was not designed for DIY install.


----------



## djgrant (May 12, 2011)

hvactech126 said:


> The thermostat was designed for DIY install.


I think you meant to say "*This* thermostat was *NOT* designed for DIY install". I agree, and the people who installed my system should have known better.


----------



## drnick5 (Mar 30, 2012)

No problem hijacking the thread, this is all GREAT info!

A few questions for you guys who have the IAQ Prestige 

I'm looking at the various kits available, all coming with various accessories. the one i'm looking at these 2 kits

YTHX9421R5069:
which includes the Thermostat, Wireless outdoor temp sensor, Equipment interface module and 2 duct sensors.

I also see this YTHX9321R5079:
Includes thermostat, Wireless outdoor temp sensor (not EIM or Duct sensors)

my question is, do I need the EIM and or the Duct sensors? I Think the EIM is needed for a duel fuel setup like I'll have (gas furnace and heatpump/AC) but im just checking my work 

Also, people were talking about the coil, I have a pro who is installing this so he'll probably know the answer to this, but the furnace I got is a Goodman GMVC950915DX (downflow) and a CAPF4961D6 Coil. where is the coil installed? someone mentioned in an earlier post about the coil being installed on the hot side when it shouldn't be. where should it be installed?


----------



## djgrant (May 12, 2011)

Ok, so I made the following changes.

-I connected up Aux and E to the furnace (using jumper).
-I changed the thermostat 210 setting to "0": "Thermostat controls backup heat"
-I put a 18 kOhm resistor between the two outdoor temperature probe terminals and it is correctly showing 10C outside (50F). I did this since I don't have a temperature sensor and I did just in case.

When I test out the system though, if I set the heat to 22C and the current temperature is 21C, the heat pump goes on for about 30 seconds and the thermostat says "Heat On" (as opposed to Aux On). Then, with the heat pump off and the thermostat says "Heat On" and the furnace fan is running. Then a few minutes later, the heat pump went on again! Then it went off again after about 30 seconds or a minute.

Maybe the thermostat is playing with the heat pump and seeing if it can cause a temperature increase before it decides to give up and use Aux heat?


----------



## djgrant (May 12, 2011)

djgrant said:


> Ok, so I made the following changes.
> 
> -I connected up Aux and E to the furnace (using jumper).
> -I changed the thermostat 210 setting to "0": "Thermostat controls backup heat"
> ...


Crap. This doesn't work. It's never switching to Auxiliary. I think the heat pump must be shutting off because it's just useless at heating beyond 21C or so. And it's not switching to Aux because of the lockout setting which I can't unset if I have the 210 setting set to "0".

I got rid of the resistor between the temperature terminals (so the outside temperature reads "--") and now it seems to be going to Aux heat and it's not even trying to use the heat pump (which makes sense because the heat pump is useless in getting to 22C).

Now to see what it does in the morning when the house will be about 18C inside and 5C outside and I'll be setting it to get to 21C. Maybe I'll try setting it to 18.5C just to make sure that it uses the heat pump only to get there. Then I'll set it to 22C and make sure it uses heat pump or Aux to get there, but not both at the same time.

Thanks again for all your help so far, I hope I am getting somewhere.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

drnick5 said:


> No problem hijacking the thread, this is all GREAT info!
> 
> A few questions for you guys who have the IAQ Prestige
> 
> ...


Yes you need the EIM ( *E*quipment *I*nterface *M*odule ) to use that thermostat. However, the GMVC is a communicating furnace, and you might find it better to use the communicating thermostat from Goodman. 

The evap coil belongs in the furnace discharge/supply side. Warranty is void if its installed on the return side. As it will cause condensate to form in the heat exchanger in cooling mode.


----------



## drnick5 (Mar 30, 2012)

thanks for the reply, you say I need the Equipment interface module to use this IAQ (which I was pretty sure I did, from what I see the t-stat has a cable that runs to the EIM and then everything else plugs into the EIM, right?) I guess I was wondering why honeywell sells kits that do not include the EIM?

you mention I might be better off using a communicating T-stat from Goodman? any particular reason? will I have problems using the IAQ? I assume Goodman doesn't have anything that compares, correct?

So in my case being a downflow furnace, the coil would sit on top or to the side of the furnace, correct? (since it pulls air from the top and pushes the cold air down into the duct box that feeds the cuts run through the house)


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

The coil would be located under the furnace in your case.


----------



## djgrant (May 12, 2011)

Ok, when the outdoor temperature is reading "--" (because there is no outdoor sensor) it must be assuming that the lockout temperature is super high and it uses Auxiliary heat all the time.

It seems like the VisionPro 8320 maybe doesn't do what I want and that I would need a fossil fuel kit or an IAQ (VisionPro or Prestige?). I've looked at bit at the VisionPro IAQ and is it looks closer to what I need, but it involves wiring up this EIM and the outdoor sensor which might be a bit tricky (might involve fishing a wire down an old duct).


----------



## drnick5 (Mar 30, 2012)

@Hvactec, thanks, "Beenthere" did say supply side...I clearly wasn't thinking when I wrote my response.

@DJGrant, I was originally looking at the Vision pro but saw the prestige isn't that much more and can be had with a wireless outdoor sensor (which is a pretty nice feature not having to run a wire) plus it seems to do so much more. plus I'm a big time geek and love my tech stuff. 

I'm also slightly debating either an Ecobee or Nest thermostat. Both of them seem like pretty nice units, and both seems a little more customer friendly and are easier to install, but I'm 99% sure im gonna go with the Prestige. (what tips the scale for me is that I KNOW Honeywell will be around in 5 years, I can't say the same for Nest or Ecobee... and if I buy either one of them and the company goes out of business, I'll lose the big time feature of being able to control the system from my smartphone)


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't like the ecobee because its touch screen in not very user friendly.....ie you have to learn exactly how it thinks you are touching it.

The nest will not do you any good for a dual fuel system.


----------



## drnick5 (Mar 30, 2012)

Good to know! didn't even look deep enough into Nest to see if it works with duel fuel, so now thats out, haha. Thanks again for all the helpful advice. looks like I'll be ordering the Prestige. When reading about nest I like the concept, but its funny that Honeywell is now suing Nest for infringing on patents (a lot of the patents honeywell isn't even suing, but still own)


----------



## djgrant (May 12, 2011)

I think with Prestige, there is no EIM, correct? It looks like the thermostat itself has a full set of terminals.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

There is a prestige and a prestige IAQ .. THERE IS A DIFFERENCE.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The IAQ will need to have an outdoor sensor to control a dual fuel also. The prestige too, but the kit you posted about comes with one.

Your 8320 will do what you want if you add the outdoor sensor.

Goodman's communicating stat can control the furnace better then another stat can. Only Goodman's communicating stat can allow you to have control over the blower for fan on speed, and a few other blower settings that are nice to have.


----------



## djgrant (May 12, 2011)

It looks like the Prestige and Prestige IAQ can use EIM or not use EIM. I don't think I need an EIM though, not sure.

There might be something wrong with my heat pump, I couldn't even get it to go on this morning in heat mode with my TH8320.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Prestige IAQ needs the EIM.


----------



## drnick5 (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow, thanks for letting me know that! I might of made a mistake when ordering. Do you know off hand what the differences are between the IAQ and the normal Prestige? I tried to do the compare on Honeywell's site but the only difference it showed is that the IAQ has "Portable comfort control" which says it can read temps from anyroom in the house (I assume this is if you have the wireless remote, or additional T-stats or indoor sensors, I don't plan on having any of these)


----------



## djgrant (May 12, 2011)

drnick5 said:


> Wow, thanks for letting me know that! I might of made a mistake when ordering. Do you know off hand what the differences are between the IAQ and the normal Prestige? I tried to do the compare on Honeywell's site but the only difference it showed is that the IAQ has "Portable comfort control" which says it can read temps from anyroom in the house (I assume this is if you have the wireless remote, or additional T-stats or indoor sensors, I don't plan on having any of these)


I just ordered the Prestige 2.0 (no IAQ) last night from Amazon with one outdoor sensor and the comfort remote controller or whatever. Chances are you don't need the IAQ or EIM. I think EIM is mainly for systems where you have other things like humidifiers, dehumidifiers, air cleaners, and stuff like that. Also, EIM supports delta T sensors, temp sensors that go on the input and output ducts from the furnace to warn early if heating or cooling isn't working. The IAQ thermostat (I think) does not have all the terminals like the normal thermostat. I think it has to be powered with 24VAC but then the rest is via 2-wire communication to the EIM.

With the non-IAQ one, you can have wireless outdoor sensors, indoor sensors, the wireless remote (which includes temp sensor inside), and the wireless internet gateway. I also had trouble figuring out the difference between the IAQ and non-IAQ but eventually I figured out that I didn't need the EIM, so that seemed to make the decision easier, since without the EIM I would have to get the non-IAQ (which supports direct connection to the HVAC system).

Here is the best source of information about the Prestige system:

http://www.forwardthinking.honeywell.com/related_links/thermostats/prestige/68-0311.pdf

It has awesome documentation on all the settings and says things like "required EIM" for features that require EIM. Detailed instructions on setting up all devices, wiring examples, and great explanations.


----------



## drnick5 (Mar 30, 2012)

thanks for the link, It gave me a TON of information... although now I think im a bit overwhelmed, haha.

I was under the impression from other posters that that you needed the Equipment Interface module for this to work in most cases. but looking at the manual, it seems its only needed if you want to add wired sensors to the ducts to onitor delta.. which I don't think is all that necessary. also seems like its needed if I wanted to control humidifying and/or dehumidifying (I don't plan on having a humidifier or dehumidifier hooked up, so I don't think I need the EIM for this either)

Also, in regards to wiring the T-stat, everything I've read said its only a 2 wire Tstat (which seems sorta nuts to me, as most are 3 wire and others need 4, correct?) but I assume that because most of the connection are made to the EIM. but if I chose to go without the EIM (so, the non IAQ version?) then I assume I'd need more wires to the Tstat? I have that wall opened up right now so im trying to figure out what wires I need to run.

In regards to power, what do I need to run to power the T-stat? does it run back to the furnace or to my electrical panel?

Also, looking at the wiring diagrams, I see TONs of configurations, but none of them match what I plan on doing (2 state forced air Gas furance with Heatpump) the closest I see is "Heatpump with Oil forced air backup" which is close... but not the exact same thing. does it matter?


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

If you purchase the iaq prestige you MUST have the EIM. It requires 24v to the stat and it uses wireless to control the outputs from the EIM. The prestige (non iaq) has all connections on the stat and uses a wireless odt. This stat requires at least 6 wires to the stat (maybe more depending on your system). The iaq saves on running extra wires to the stat and instead keeps all your wiring at the indoor unit.


----------



## drnick5 (Mar 30, 2012)

thanks HVACTech, that really cleared most of it up for me.

Lastly, with the system im going to be using (dual fuel, 2 stage gas furnace and electric heatpump/AC, is there a reason I'd ever need the EIM? if not, I can just go with the prestigue correct?)

thanks again!


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

drnick5 said:


> thanks for the link, It gave me a TON of information... although now I think im a bit overwhelmed, haha.
> 
> I was under the impression from other posters that that you needed the Equipment Interface module for this to work in most cases. but looking at the manual, it seems its only needed if you want to add wired sensors to the ducts to onitor delta.. which I don't think is all that necessary. also seems like its needed if I wanted to control humidifying and/or dehumidifying (I don't plan on having a humidifier or dehumidifier hooked up, so I don't think I need the EIM for this either)
> 
> ...


With the standard prestige 2.0 you will need 7 wires to control your planned system.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

drnick5 said:


> thanks HVACTech, that really cleared most of it up for me.
> 
> Lastly, with the system im going to be using (dual fuel, 2 stage gas furnace and electric heatpump/AC, is there a reason I'd ever need the EIM? if not, I can just go with the prestigue correct?)
> 
> thanks again!



I would prefer the iaq simply to cut down on the number wires in the wall and to be able to control a humidifier or other accessories should you decide to add them on later.


----------



## drnick5 (Mar 30, 2012)

I was sort of thinking the same thing... at least with the IAQ I'd have the OPTION to add something later on. it doesn't seem like the price is that much different. I've found the whole IAQ system for approx $400 with wireless outdoor sensor and internet gateway. Do you know if any of these come with the thermostat cable, or do I need to buy that separately?


----------



## djgrant (May 12, 2011)

drnick5 said:


> thanks HVACTech, that really cleared most of it up for me.
> 
> Lastly, with the system im going to be using (dual fuel, 2 stage gas furnace and electric heatpump/AC, is there a reason I'd ever need the EIM? if not, I can just go with the prestigue correct?)
> 
> thanks again!


My preference is no EIM. IAQ thermostat + EIM is more complicated than the standard prestige setup, no doubt about it. How much more complex, I can't really say exactly because I've never installed both myself before.

Using the standard Prestige, you just run one bundle really, a thermostat insulated bundle of wires of the correct gauge. And if you get the standard Prestige, you can always add on an EIM later if you need to. For me, the choice was made a bit easier because I already have a bundle with a bunch of wires going to my existing TH8320 thermostat. To replace my thermostat all I have to do is but a new one on the wall. To add an EIM I'd probably use the existing wire run to go from the EIM to the thermostat; that would mean disconnecting all the connections to my furnace and heat pump cable run, then wire up the furnace/heat pump to the EIM. Pain in the butt.

I'm not a professional in this industry though, so keep that in mind, although I did read up on them both, and seemed like the EIM/IAQ was something I didn't need for my relatively simple heat pump + gas furnace setup.


----------



## drnick5 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks DJGrant, 

I'll have the same setup (gas furnace with electric heatpump) any complaints about going with the Prestige? was it easy to wire and setup?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

djgrant said:


> I just ordered the Prestige 2.0 (no IAQ) last night from Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first link you posted, shows the EIM as part of the kit. So that kit comes with the EIM.

In order to use it as a 2 wire stat, you need the EIM.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

drnick5 said:


> Thanks DJGrant,
> 
> I'll have the same setup (gas furnace with electric heatpump) any complaints about going with the Prestige? was it easy to wire and setup?


One of the many nice things about stats that use an EIM. You have no clicking noise from the thermostat.

next, when using a wired outdoor sensor. You only need to run the wire to the EIM, which is usually installed near the furnace/air handler, so no fishing a wire up to your thermostat.


----------



## djgrant (May 12, 2011)

beenthere said:


> The first link you posted, shows the EIM as part of the kit. So that kit comes with the EIM.
> 
> In order to use it as a 2 wire stat, you need the EIM.


That picture is of a wireless outdoor sensor and a comfort remote. I hope! See the description of the item, it describes the part numbers of everything that comes in the kit.


----------



## djgrant (May 12, 2011)

beenthere said:


> One of the many nice things about stats that use an EIM. You have no clicking noise from the thermostat.


Good point! I've gotten so used to the sound of those relays now.



beenthere said:


> next, when using a wired outdoor sensor. You only need to run the wire to the EIM, which is usually installed near the furnace/air handler, so no fishing a wire up to your thermostat.


True, except with redlink wireless stuff, you don't need wired sensors anymore. Although I think wired sensors have the advantage of never requiring batteries to be replaced.


----------



## djgrant (May 12, 2011)

drnick5 said:


> Thanks DJGrant,
> 
> I'll have the same setup (gas furnace with electric heatpump) any complaints about going with the Prestige? was it easy to wire and setup?


It will arrive next week. I'll let you know how it goes! 

It's quite similar to the TH8320 with a few more bells and whistles. Because I feel like I know so much about the TH8320 now and how it is wired and configured, I don't suspect the Prestige will be very challenging.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

djgrant said:


> Good point! I've gotten so used to the sound of those relays now.
> 
> 
> 
> True, except with redlink wireless stuff, you don't need wired sensors anymore. Although I think wired sensors have the advantage of never requiring batteries to be replaced.



The standard IAQ uses wired sensors.

You'd be surprised at how many people hate that clicking noise.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

You may think that using the stat without the EIM is easier to wire, but as you wire the whole system you may find that it is NOT easier to wire all at the stat.


----------



## drnick5 (Mar 30, 2012)

beenthere said:


> Goodman's communicating stat can control the furnace better then another stat can. Only Goodman's communicating stat can allow you to have control over the blower for fan on speed, and a few other blower settings that are nice to have.


I missed this post before, Are you saying that the IAQ or Prestige can't control the variable speed blower? (meaning, its either on or off? not low or high?) If so, is it a big deal? (never had forced hot air before, only baseboard) what other blower settings do you mean? Is this typical of all manufactures (you need to use their T-stat to get full control) or only goodman? The furnace is coming in tomorrow so I guess I cant change that now, haha.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

it is not that big of deal..... IMO

you can still control it on and off, just not up and down.


----------



## drnick5 (Mar 30, 2012)

Just ordered the Prestige 2.0 IAQ, with EIM 2 duct sensors, Wireless outdoor temp sensor and Internet gateway. All for $391 shipped! Now for the real fun.. the install! I have a HVAC tech installing the furnace and heatpump, but I don't think hes installed one of these before. Hopefully between the 2 of us we should be able to get it rigged up. Thanks for all the help folks!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

drnick5 said:


> I missed this post before, Are you saying that the IAQ or Prestige can't control the variable speed blower? (meaning, its either on or off? not low or high?) If so, is it a big deal? (never had forced hot air before, only baseboard) what other blower settings do you mean? Is this typical of all manufactures (you need to use their T-stat to get full control) or only goodman? The furnace is coming in tomorrow so I guess I cant change that now, haha.


Goodman's communicating stat does all of the furnace set up. using any other stat, the furnace has to be set up by the dip switches.

It typical with any communicating furnace or blower.


----------

